# Topics > Arts >  Tilda, AI artist, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist2

Developer -  LG Corporation

dupbytilda.com

youtube.com/@bytilda3566

----------


## Airicist2

"LG AI Artist Tilda Makes a Stunning Debut at NYFW"

February 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

The Birth of Tilda, LG's Creative AI Artist

 Feb 21, 2022




> "On 14th Feb, an AI Artist called Tilda has made a spectacular debut in New York Fashion Week. 
> She is the first AI-Human loaded with LG's super-giant AI, 'EXAONE'.
> 
> ※ EXAONE: A super-giant artificial intelligence that learned 600 billion corpora and 250 million high-quality images combined with texts. It has a better superior creation capability than the existing AIs.
> 
> Please look forward to Tilda, who will create various fashions and artworks in both the real world and metaverse!
> 
> #Tilda #AI_Artist #AI #EXAONE #LGAIResearcher #AI_Human
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

"Introducing The Digital Upcycling Project by Tilda, The World's First AI Artist"

June 3, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"LG AI Artist Tilda Winning the Award at New York Festivals"

July 21, 2022

----------

